# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث "دخلت الجنة فوجدت أكثر أهلها النساء" وحديث "لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة"؟

## أبوبكر الذيب

السلام عليكم 
مامدى صحة حديث دخلت الجنة فوجدت أكثر أهلها النساء
وحديث لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> السلام عليكم 
> مامدى صحة حديث دخلت الجنة فوجدت أكثر أهلها النساء
> وحديث لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة


 لعلك تقصد هذا الحديث أخي "اطلعت في الجنة فكان أكثر أهلها الفقراء ،و أطلعت في النار فرأيت أكثر أهلها النساء "
---> هذا الحديث صحيح خرجه البخري ومسلم
فجاء في البخاري (5198) قال حدثنا بن الهيثم حدثنا عوف عن أبي رجاء عن عمران عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" اطلعت في الجنة فكان أكثر أهلها الفقراء ،و أطلعت في النار فرأيت أكثر أهلها النساء ."
وفي مسلم (2737) قال حدثنا زهير بن حرب حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن أبي رجاء العطاردي قال سمعت إبن عباس يقول قال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم :" اطلعت في الجنة فكان أكثر أهلها الفقراء ، و أطلعت في النار فرأيت أكثر أهلها النساء "
وأما حديث "لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة" فقد ضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في المشكاة
 (1944) وفي ضعيف أبي داود (1671) وفي ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب (506) وقال الشيخ تعليقا "قلت : في إسناده سليمانبن معاذ التميمي وهو ابن قرم بن سليمان ضعيف لسوء حفظه "
قال الحافظ في التقريب : سىء الحفظ
قال ابن معين : ليس بشىء
قال عبد الحق وإبن قطان : ضعيف

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

حديث : ((دخلت الجنة فوجدت أكثر أهلها النساء )) فلم أعرف له تخريج . 
ولا أظنه يصح ، لإنه يخالف الحديث الصحيح الذي فيه أن النساء أكثر أهل النار ..
فعن أبي سَعيد الخُدْرِي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : (( خَرَجَ رسولُ اللَّهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ـ في أضحى ـ أو في فِطرٍ ، إِلى المصلَّى ، فمرَّ عَلَى النساءِ فقال : يا مَعشرَ النساءِ تَصَدَّقْنَ ، فإني أُرِيتكُنَّ أكثرَ أهلِ النارِ )) . الحديث . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
والله أعلم .

أما وحديث (( لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة )) :
فكما قال أخي الكريم عبد الرحمن التونسي :
أخرجه أبو داود (1671) : من طريق سليمان بن معاذ التميمي ، حدثنا ابن المنكدر ، عن جابر قال : قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (( لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة )) . 
والحديث ضعفه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في ضعيف أبي داود (297) ، وفي ضعيف الجامع الصغير 6351 ، وفي تخريج أحاديث المشكاة 1944" . 
وقال في ضعيف الترغيب ( 1 / 256) ح (506) : " قلت : في إسناده سليمان بن معاذ التميمي ، وهو ابن قرم بن سليمان ، ضعيف لسوء حفظه " .

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فيكم إخوتي أما حديث النساء فقد وجدته في كشف الخفاء و المقاصد وقد أخرجه ابن عساكر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يلزم من كون أكثر أهل النار النساء أن لا يكنَّ أكثر أهل الجنَّة أيضًا.
فجنس النساء قد يكون أكثر من جنس الرجال ثم يغلبن على أهل الجنة والنار.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا لو كان المراد النساء بنات آدم، لا الحور.
وإلا فالنصوص يفهم منها غلبة الجنس الأنثوي، نظرًا لكثرة الحور هناك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم رأيت في مسلم، من حديث عمران أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إنَّ أقل ساكنى الجنة النساء».
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن القيم في حادي الأرواح: "الباب الحادي والثلاثون في أن النساء في الجنة أكثر من الرجال وكذلك هم في النار:
ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أيوب عن محمد بن سيرين قال: اما تفاخروا وأما تذاكروا الرجال أكثر في الجنة الرجال أم النساء، فقال أبو هريرة: ألم يقل أبو القاسم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (أن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر والتي تليها على أضواء كوكب دري في السماء لكل امرئ منهم زوجتان أثنتان يرى مخ سوقهما من وراء اللحم وما في الجنة عزب).
فإن كن من نساء الدنيا فالنساء في الدنيا أكثر من الرجال وإن كن من الحور العين لم يلزم أن يكن في الدنيا أكثر.
والظاهر أنهن من الحور العين لما رواه الامام أحمد حدثنا عفان حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا يونس عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (للرجال من أهل الجنة زوجتان من الحور العين على كل واحدة سبعون حلة يرى مخ ساقها من وراء الثياب).
فإن قيل: فكيف تجمعون بين هذا الحديث وبين حديث جابر المتفق عليه شهدت مع رسول الله العيد صلى قبل أن يخطب بغير أذان ولا إقامة ثم خطب بعد ما صلى فوعظ الناس وذكرهم ثم أتى النساء فوعظهن ومعه بلال فذكرهن وأمرهن بالصدقة قال فجعلت المرأة تلقى خاتمها وخرصها والشيء كذلك فأمر النبي بلالا فجمع ما هناك قال: أن منكن في الجنة ليسير فقالت: امرأة يا رسول الله لم قال أنكن تكثرن اللعن وتكفرن العشير.
وفي الحديث الآخر: أن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء.
= قيل هذا يدل على انهن إنما كن في الجنة أكثر بالحور العين التي خلقن في الجنة وأقل ساكنيها نساء الدنيا فنساء الدنيا أقل أهل الجنة وأكثر أهل النار).

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> لا يلزم من كون أكثر أهل النار النساء أن لا يكنَّ أكثر أهل الجنَّة أيضًا.
> فجنس النساء قد يكون أكثر من جنس الرجال ثم يغلبن على أهل الجنة والنار.
>  هذا لو كان المراد النساء بنات آدم، لا الحور.
> وإلا فالنصوص يفهم منها غلبة الجنس الأنثوي، نظرًا لكثرة الحور هناك.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومنها: ما جاء في مسلم من طريق محمد بْنِ سِيرِينَ قَالَ: اخْتَصَمَ الرِّجَالُ وَالنِّسَاءُ أَيُّهُمْ فِى الْجَنَّةِ أَكْثَرُ فَسَأَلُوا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ فَقَالَ قَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
« إِنَّ أَوَّلَ زُمْرَةٍ تَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى صُورَةِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ وَالَّتِى تَلِيهَا عَلَى أَضْوَإِ كَوْكَبٍ دُرِّىٍّ فِى السَّمَاءِ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ زَوْجَتَانِ اثْنَتَانِ يُرَى مُخُّ سُوقِهِمَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ اللَّحْمِ وَمَا فِى الْجَنَّةِ أَعْزَبُ ».
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (6/ 325):
استدل أبو هريرة بهذا الحديث على أن النساء في الجنة أكثر من الرجال.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أيضًا: (6 / 325)
"لا يلزم من أكثريتهن في النار نفي أكثريتهن في الجنة، لكن يشكل على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الآخر: "اطلعت في الجنة فرأيت أقل ساكنها النساء". 
ويحتمل أن يكون الراوي رواه بالمعنى الذي فهمه من أن كونهن أكثر ساكني النار يلزم منه أن يكن أقل ساكني الجنة وليس ذلك بلازم لما قدمته. 
ويحتمل أن يكون ذلك في أول الأمر قبل خروج العصاة من النار بالشفاعة والله أعلم". انتهى.

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله فى أخواى الكريمان الشيخان عبد الله الحمراني و عدنان البخاري

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيكم  وهذاالجمع لاباس به 
 قيل هذا يدل على انهن إنما كن في الجنة أكثر بالحور العين التي خلقن في الجنة وأقل ساكنيها نساء الدنيا فنساء الدنيا أقل أهل الجنة وأكثر أهل النار).

----------


## وطني الجميل

وذا اعتبرنا  الغلمان ذكورا  قد تختلف الامور

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*شيخ الإسلام : النساء أكثر أهل الجنة !
*أحوال النساء في الجنة
قلة الصلاح في النساء ؟؟

----------

